# Festplattenbelegung stimmt nicht (vserver mit quota)



## wiseguy (5. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab nen Schreck bekommen, als ich gesehn hab, das meine Festplatte mit 13GB Daten gefüllt ist, wobei ja nur das System ohne wesentliche Nutzerdaten installiert ist (ein wenig ist schon drauf, aber zusammen keine 2GB groß!).

Hier mal die Ausgabe von *du -hs /**

```
# [B]du -hs /*[/B]
3.0M    /bin
4.0K    /boot
8.0K    /dev
8.1M    /etc
956M    /home
4.0K    /initrd
8.0M    /lib
4.0K    /media
4.0K    /mnt
4.0K    /opt
0       /proc
270M    /root
2.9M    /sbin
4.0K    /srv
4.0K    /sys
28K     /tmp
532M    /usr
282M    /var
```
Und hier die Ausgabe von *df -h*

```
# [B]df -h[/B]
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/hdv1              25G   13G  8.5G  60% /
```
Da stimmt doch was nicht! Im VCP (Webfrontend für meinen vServer) sehe ich auch die korrekten 2.55 GB.

Ich vermute mal, dass das mit dem quota Paket zusammen hängen könnte - oder das ISPConfig hat diese Manipulation zu verantworten.

Jedenfalls muss dieser Fehler irgendwie behoben werden. Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2008)

> oder das ISPConfig hat diese Manipulation zu verantworten.


Wie sollte ISPConfig das wohl anstellen? ISPConfig ist weder Quota noch Kernel noch Filesystem noch Virtualisierungssoftware, ISPConfig schreibt einfach nur ein paar Config Dateien für bestehende Linux Dienste.

Da der df Befehl nicht Bestandteil von ISPConfig ist, vermute ich mal dass es ein problem der Virtualisierungslösung ist, die falsche Daten über das Dateisystem bezüglich der Festplattenauslastung zurück gibt.

Um eine zuverlässige Lösung für den Hosting Bereich zu haben sollte man am Besten auf sowas wie openVZ (virtuozzo) setzen, das ist speziell dafür erstellt.


----------

